# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Jefferson's Salamander

## Zach

We had some rain last weekend, and I went out to see if I could find any Ambystoma. I ended up getting lucky and catching this guy in the pond. It was a lifer for me.

Jefferson's Salamander (Ambystoma jeffersonianum) by Zach Truelock, on Flickr 


Jefferson's Salamander (Ambystoma jeffersonianum) by Zach Truelock, on Flickr 


Vernal Pool by Zach Truelock, on Flickr

----------


## Niels D

Wish I would find Ambystoma species during my herping trips. Keeping some diaboli's in the garden though, but it's not quite the same.. Really like those buggers. Nice pictures!

----------


## Zach

Thanks! This was my first ambystomid, I hope to see some maculatum and texanum this spring.

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for sharing Zach, first pic is nice!

----------


## Louie

Great pics . I love salamanders but sadly none in my area and the only one's found are up north in the state.

----------


## Terry

> Wish I would find Ambystoma species during my herping trips. Keeping some diaboli's in the garden though, but it's not quite the same.. Really like those buggers. Nice pictures!


I kept a couple of A. diaboli (Gray Salamander) when I lived in North Dakota. They were once a subspecies of A. mavortium. I lived not too far from Devils Lake where there was a fairly large population of neotenic diaboli.

----------


## Louie

> I kept a couple of A. diaboli (Gray Salamander) when I lived in North Dakota. They were once a subspecies of A. mavortium. I lived not too far from Devils Lake where there was a fairly large population of neotenic diaboli.


I was going to order marbled salamanders but simply to warm here. My house temps at night are 72 and during the day when at work it is 78 so not a good enviroment for them . Did you see the Gray salamanders much or hide 24/7?

----------


## Zach

Thanks for the compliments guys.

----------


## Terry

> I was going to order marbled salamanders but simply to warm here. My house temps at night are 72 and during the day when at work it is 78 so not a good enviroment for them . Did you see the Gray salamanders much or hide 24/7?


Their behavior is the same as tiger salamanders, they spend much of their time in underground burrows. The temperatures in southern Florida may be too warm for most species of salamanders. You will need to find a way to cool them down. One advantage living up north is having a basement where the temperature is relatively constant all year around. Unfortunately, I live in an apartment now and it's way to warm in the summer, so I am now keeping frogs. You might think about keeping a siren, they are aquatic and can withstand temperatures in the 70's.

----------



----------


## Louie

> Their behavior is the same as tiger salamanders, they spend much of their time in underground burrows. The temperatures in southern Florida may be too warm for most species of salamanders. You will need to find a way to cool them down. One advantage living up north is having a basement where the temperature is relatively constant all year around. Unfortunately, I live in an apartment now and it's way to warm in the summer, so I am now keeping frogs. You might think about keeping a siren, they are aquatic and can withstand temperatures in the 70's.


Thanks. I have seen the dwarf sirens in pet store and they are nice but not the salamander look I like. Due to temps here will go with frogs and bumblebee toads will probably be it as day temps 78 during the week and night temps 72 in my house.

I already have the tank set up but have not made up my mind yet.

Basements are great but as you know none or close to none in this state.

----------

